# Nordsee vom Ufer aus...



## hecht72 (11. März 2009)

Hallo und Petri Heil...
habe da mal eine Frage ,da ich Ende März an die Nordsee nach Norddeich fahre ,wollte ich meine Ruten mal mitnehmen
und einfach runter ans Mehr und es einfach mal probieren,da ich noch nie an der Nordsee geangelt habe und es vom Ufer aus versuchen möchte ,benötige ich ein paar Tipps von euch wie ich am besten an die Sache ran geh,Köder,Hakengröße,usw,...das ich bei Ebbe nicht angeln kann weiß ich ja schonmal....:vik:

also her mit den Tipps und danke im voraus...

lg daniel|wavey:


----------



## hecht72 (11. März 2009)

*Nordsee vom Ufer aus....*

Hallo und Petri Heil...
habe da mal eine Frage ,da ich Ende März an die Nordsee nach Norddeich fahre ,wollte ich meine Ruten mal mitnehmen
und einfach runter ans Mehr und es einfach mal probieren,da ich noch nie an der Nordsee geangelt habe und es vom Ufer aus versuchen möchte ,benötige ich ein paar Tipps von euch wie ich am besten an die Sache ran geh,Köder,Hakengröße,usw,...das ich bei Ebbe nicht angeln kann weiß ich ja schonmal....:vik:

also her mit den Tipps und danke im voraus...

lg daniel|wavey:


----------



## Nask7 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

Hi Daniel...willcome on board,

schau mal hier in der Kategorie Meeresangeln unter Brandungs und Plattfischangeln rein,dort wirst du mit 100%er Sicherheit was finden#6

Lg.Nask7:vik:


----------



## Nask7 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus....*

Willkommen im Board...hier im Plattfischbereich gibt es bereits viele Themen die dir all deine Fragen mit Sicherheit beantworten können,was Geräte,Köder,Montagen sowie Fischarten,Plätze Zeiten usw.angeht.
Auch so manche Tipps&Tricks werden hier Preis gegeben,musst nur genauer schauenViel Spaß beim durchlesen-ist nicht grade wenig:q:q:q

Gruß:Nask7


----------



## hecht72 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

hallo ..

ja danke dir hab den thraed hier ein wenig ungünstig gewählt,
habe jetzt alles durchgelesen und gute tipps gefunden..
danke nochmal

lg daniel:m


----------



## hecht72 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus....*

hallo

das war eine gute idee von dir,hab jetzt schon recht viel gelesen und na ja wenn man erst 2 tage hier ist ist es ein wenig schwierig sich hier durch zu wuseln ,aber das kommt mit der zeit...

danke lg daniel#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

Zwei gleiche Themen in zwei verschiedenen Foren sind unnötig. Daher habe ich beide gleiche Themen zusammen geführt.


----------



## hecht72 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

hallo 
ja das war gut, sorry aber ich kam hier noch nicht so ganz klar hoffe das kommt mit der zeit.
lg daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

Kein Problem, wir helfen gerne..


----------



## derporto (11. August 2009)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

hallo,

der thread ist zwar schon älter, doch wollte ich -auch für leute die in zukunft ihr glück in norddeich probieren wollen- meine erfahrungen weitergeben.

angeln in norddeich ist praktisch aussichtlos.die sehr flachen watten vor norddeich machen die angelei fast unmöglich, bzw. zu reiner zeitverschwendung, wenn man tatsächlich vor hat ein bisschen fisch zu fangen. da ich vor kurzem mit ruten im gepäck in norddeich war  kann ich ein lied davon singen. ich habe die angeln nach langen gesprächen mit einheimischen (darunter auch fischer) gar nicht erst aus dem kofferraum geholt. es wurde berichtet, dass tatsächlich niemand dort von land aus angelt. der einzige platz an dem ich minimale chancen vermute ist der (tidenabhängige) yachthafen, der allerdings wenig flair hat.dort sind evtl. ein paar aale zu kriegen. doch selbst das sollte schwer werden aufgrund der anhäufung von krebsen, die schneller sein dürften. einige angler fahren mit kleinbooten raus auf makrele.auch ein größeres boot liegt für ca. 10 angler zur ausfahrt bereit.

alles in allem würde ich davon abraten im deutschen wattenmeer die angeln auszuwerfen.


----------



## fabianfisch (2. November 2009)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

das is so nicht ganz richtig das die nordsee nicht die ostsee is wissen wir ja alle aber rund um wilhelmshaven z.b.gibt es schöne ecken wo man auch schöne platten und auch im winter mal nen dorsch landen kann man muss halt nur wissen wo aber es geht 
gruß fabian


----------



## derSuperangler (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

Hallo liebe genossen ich fahre im august nach cuxhaven und hab kein plan was ich machen soll also mein stand is so ich geh da hin als urlauber ohne angelschein und weis nicht wie ich angeln soll oder ob ich überhaupt darf kann mich jemand aufklären mit was für gerät ich ans ufer muss und mit welchem köder und wo es die bescheinigung gibt bitte#c#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

Das Angeln da ist kostenlos. Man benötigt nur einen Fischereischein (Angelschein) Interessiert da aber keinen...würde es eher in den Häfen probieren


----------



## marcus7 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

An der Hafenausfahrt sind Tiefen von 12m locker im Wurfbereich, wenn man auf diese Steinschüttungen gehen würde, die die Wellen von der Einfahrt fernhalten sollen. Ich weiß aber nicht genau ob das erlaubt ist. Dort sollte aber eig. was gehen.


----------



## derSuperangler (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Nordsee vom Ufer aus...*

ahh okay wird da nix kontrolliert ??
ich wirds gern mal auf platte probieren wo is da die beste stelle und welche montage bzw.köder

Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus

"hektik und stress? das kenn ich nich und die fische au nich!"      ( balzer)


----------

